

Black people in America killed at 12x the rate of people in developing countries - zabramow
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/black-americans-are-killed-at-12-times-the-rate-of-people-in-other-developed-countries/

======
dudul
The article mentions "other developed" countries, not developing ones. That
makes a huge difference.

~~~
happyscrappy
Without blacks murdering other blacks in gang violence the numbers are roughly
the same as other developed countries, as the article reluctantly admits at
the end.

~~~
a3n
Just so I understand, are you saying it's blacks' fault that blacks are
murdering other blacks?

